# What Do Your Spouses / Gfs Think Of Your Ps?



## blueouija (May 25, 2011)

Just curious what do your spouses / GFs think of your piranha keeping endeavors?

My wife cries when she hears about feeding live feeders to my Rhom and asks me why I chose such a fish for the office. I explained to her that it's just nature and most fish in the amazon have teeth to eat other fish but she does not seem to get it... Just looking to hear stories.


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

My gf just bought me a 40gallon breeder for my solo caribe. Shes an enabler lol


----------



## blueouija (May 25, 2011)

ScarsandCars said:


> My gf just bought me a 40gallon breeder for my solo caribe. Shes an enabler lol


LOL awesome....


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Mine don't say sh*t. She even takes care of them when I leave town wheather its 2 weeks or 2 months. Last year she even siphoned babies, hatched brine n raised a batch without me even asking. She draws the line at the spiders though. She won't feed them yet.


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

Mine doesn't know much about piranha or fish in general but has the desire to learn and has taken a lot of interest helping care for them and feed them. Even has a say in tanks that i'm getting now which I really enjoy. So obviously i'm currently showing her the ropes on care and explaining a lot to her. It's great to have that support!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Who cares what she thinks? LOL

j/k man.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

blueouija said:


> Just curious what do your spouses / GFs think of your piranha keeping endeavors?
> 
> My wife cries when she hears about feeding live feeders to my Rhom and asks me why I chose such a fish for the office. I explained to her that it's just nature and most fish in the amazon have teeth to eat other fish but she does not seem to get it... Just looking to hear stories.


Nice topic lol

My wife loved my piranhas for about 6 years. Even did my water changes, and shoot, she cleans the filter better and faster than me LOL
But now she wanted me to get different fish for a while s she can enjoy as much as I.
Out of love for her, I obliged, and now we have wild Peruvian scalare.

But I will have piranhas again one day for sure, we both know it, and she has no problem with it.
But now I'm getting another tank, so that frees me up for one sometime pretty soon.

So when I was young, my brothers girlfriend(wife now) absolutely hated my reds.

She used to cry and scream when I fed them. That was a long time ago, and she still hates me to this day for that. She doesn't understand at all.

I guess the world is full of all types, eh?


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

my wife sold mine 4 months into my deployment....that about sums it up; in the proccess of cycling another tanks now.


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Im glad my brother took care of my piranha when i deployed.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

"those are ugly you need prettier fish." Is what i usually here. She likes ruby reds a lot though.


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

It's interesting that people are 100% honest about it... Obviously that's good that everyone's open to letting other members of the forum know the truth of it all.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

jestergraphics said:


> my wife sold mine 4 months into my deployment....that about sums it up; in the proccess of cycling another tanks now.


Hopefully not against your will bro...
If she did, well... I'm not even gonna say what I think about that.

My chickie has grown quite an interest in the P's... and is looking forward to putting together quite a setup in our Central American home upon our retirement.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> my wife sold mine 4 months into my deployment....that about sums it up; in the proccess of cycling another tanks now.


Hopefully not against your will bro...
If she did, well... I'm not even gonna say what I think about that.

My chickie has grown quite an interest in the P's... and is looking forward to putting together quite a setup in our Central American home upon our retirement.
[/quote]
I got you P_Man no worries...

If it was against your will then start now and the divorce papers should be back by the time the tank is finished cycling.

My girly friends like them..


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

After 20 yrs of marraige and quit a few fish my wife doesnt say much anymore,but i know she would prefer to have the extra space my tanks take up.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

My husband never had fish tanks when growing up, when I moved to be closer to him (we were 3 hrs apart) I brought my 55G with me. He thought that tank was huge, lol. At the time I just had swords, angelfish etc. For a wedding present he bought me a 125G







, I filled it with Africans for a few years. I had lost interest in the hobby and decided to sell off everything, I sent him to the store with what was left of my Africans and he came back with 24 baby redbellies!!!! That is what got me started with piranhas








Once hooked I collected quite a few nice specimens a 15" rhom, a brandtii and my Geryi. I find myself downsizing again, not because I am bored but because time is scarce.

All we have now is the Geryi and he will never leave. This is by far the best fish I have ever owned, he has so much personality and attitude. I clean the tank and feed him. My husband won't even stick his hand in the tank........ p*ssy


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

My girlfriend shows a lot of interest.. She even bought me the tank and filter for my saltwater set up.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

My







ex was nice enough to give me a ultimatum , her or my P's. It was an easy decision







. i still have my P's.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

my gilfriend doesnt care lol considering shes 16 anddoesnt live with me


----------



## agea (Mar 5, 2011)

wifey makes fun of mine cause they are all still skittish..then i said put your cichlid in one of the tanks then..lol but she has grown to like them she really wants a Manny real bad though..hard to find around here..


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Don't have a girlfriend right now. But while dating i've come to a conclusion, they fall under one of 3 categories.

1) They think its unique, and find it interesting, wanna learn more about it ect.
2) They think I'm weird.
3) They think it's weird at first but kinda grows on them.


----------



## Rico301 (Jul 10, 2011)

You would think women wouldn't have any interest in piranha's right? Wrong! With my little lady of two years she actually enjoys it and bought me a 114g arowana, hoplias mala and a pair of managuense breeder tank and 55g long with my ruby red serrasalmus spilo "Torch" and serrasalmus elongatus "Gore"she does the water changes bought me a new fluval fx2 because my fluval 405 messed up on me. We do the videos togather she choreographers and constructs them. I just wanted to share something that was brought to my attention to carry on tradition with someone dear to me. I think bringing animals around period gave her a new outlook on life.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> my wife sold mine 4 months into my deployment....that about sums it up; in the proccess of cycling another tanks now.


Hopefully not against your will bro...
If she did, well... I'm not even gonna say what I think about that.

My chickie has grown quite an interest in the P's... and is looking forward to putting together quite a setup in our Central American home upon our retirement.
[/quote]
I got you P_Man no worries...

If it was against your will then start now and the divorce papers should be back by the time the tank is finished cycling.

My girly friends like them..
[/quote]

It was VERY reluctant "will", she had enough on her plate with our 2 kids as well and then having to keep up with a 150,90, and 2 55's stocked with the 150 and 90 heavily planted. We were always very anal with the planted tanks and their appearance being they were in our living room, they always had to look picture perfect; and many of the plants grew like crazy. So pruning events on top of water changes and what not made taking care of them like a second job sometimes; so I understood to a point. It is what it is I remember saying; but now I'm cycling a 125 to start it again but just with this tank so when I deploy again she should be able to handle just the 1.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

my wife likes the looks of most of them, and the personality of the rhoms, but is rather indifferent to tham all. Her only concern is that my tanks all stay in just one room so I am unfortunatly capped out at 11 tanks.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Mine hates my fish.,. she hates them because of the attention I show the fish.. she is jealous.. An she hates when I buy more stuff for them.. didn't want me to get anymore tanks, after my first one.. I now have 3 tanks lol.. she didn't want me to get any more then one piranha.. I now have 10.. well 2010 probably with the babies.. Every time I want a new fish I have to start preping her for it months before.. so we can fight it out until she gives in ha ha .. she is starting to come around.. I got her to feed them the other day an she is starting to think they are cool.. She hates when I buy new one an get new tanks an fish though.. she thinks I have to many now bah ha ha ha ha


----------



## Jen75 (Sep 9, 2011)

This is a very interesting topic everyone! I enjoyed all comments









About 10 years ago I drove to Oregon with my kid brother to buy baby reds. I though it was cool/weird. LOL. Eventually they all died off as he did not really educate himself in the care of P's. About 3 years ago my brother purchased this Caribe through the mail somehow....(we live in WA and P's are technically not allowed i guess







)I recently inherited my brother's Caribe and 55 gallon tank 2 weeks ago and am fascinated by it daily. I have always wanted a large tank but never wanted to spend the $. Now I want an even larger tank! I would love to have some baby reds, but don't know how to aquire them here.

Also, I am single and pretty sure the only gal in town with a piranha







The folks at the pet store where I buy feeder goldfish raised their eyebrows and thought that was pretty cool. I showed a pic of my fish and one employee said "Oh he's pretty, and has nice markings!"

Basically I am intrigued, and don't give a hoot what any future partner might say/think. This fish is a keeper!


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

FishermanCanada said:


> My
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!! nice


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Jen75 said:


> This is a very interesting topic everyone! I enjoyed all comments
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To where in Oregon did you drive to get your P's?
I just noticed you're in Yakima.
We drove through there awhile back to see Dave Matthews at The Gorge Ampitheater.
As far as I could tell, Yakima is a very "up and coming" town in the way of business and growth, I even tossed around the idea of opening a branch there.

Cheers, "neighbor!"


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Jen75 said:


> This is a very interesting topic everyone! I enjoyed all comments
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My kind of girl right here...


----------



## Jen75 (Sep 9, 2011)

Piranha_man said:


> This is a very interesting topic everyone! I enjoyed all comments
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To where in Oregon did you drive to get your P's?
I just noticed you're in Yakima.
We drove through there awhile back to see Dave Matthews at The Gorge Ampitheater.
As far as I could tell, Yakima is a very "up and coming" town in the way of business and growth, I even tossed around the idea of opening a branch there.

Cheers, "neighbor!"
[/quote]

Hey P-man! We drove to Portland OR from Seattle WA. I don't even remember the name of the shop. Anyways- The Gorge is beautiful!! I bet DMB was a great show! Yes, please open up a shop here, this town needs more businesses and is pretty close to Tri-cities and Seattle. I work for an advertising/marketing firm...I'm sure we could assist you in your ventures here if needed







. Also the Yakima Valley produces some great wines- also a plus! Cheers!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

No woman no cry. Don't get told anything and even if I had a woman what I choose to spend my money on is nine her business.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Who gives a sh*t wut she thinks


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> Who gives a sh*t wut she thinks


lololololol


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

My fiance likes the true spilo, but doesn't like the cariba. She doesnt like how they pick on each other or that she could come home to one missing at any time.

But overall she likes the hobby, just wishes I kept different fish. She has given the ok on a fish room once we have a house.


----------



## blueouija (May 25, 2011)

Interesting replies here... cool to see females into the hobby as well.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

Yea any girl that sees my tank just thinks its cool and says "that big tank for just one fish, what is it" and i just tell them shhhhh no more talking


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

That;s my favorite reply.. shhh no more talking.. or I tell them there talking rights are gone and don't acknowledge anything that is said bah ha ha ha.. I wish i could find a girl that liked P's.. then i wouldn't have to be so worried when i leave out of town for work.. I know she would take good care of them.. instead I worry my tanks will get a bleach treatment lol


----------

